# Weird film?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

There's a strange sort of 'film' on the top of the water of my betta tank. It's not even noticable unless you really look from the bottom. Parts of the top of the water (the very top, where water meets air) look cloudy but other parts look clear. 
I'm not entirely sure where this should go, since it's not really a problem with the bettas but the tank... but it IS a betta tank.
I don't think it's from dirty water. It was there before I cleaned the tank and then it was there after I cleaned the tank. It has yet to go away.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

An oily film on the water's surface comes from oily fish food. Use a floating paper towel to soak it up and then throw it away.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Related to this... we keep getting this stuff on the top of one of our betta tanks. 
It's unfiltered, unheated right now (switching them to a divided 10 gallon soon ) with a white gravel substrate. 
The stuff is white and patchy. It sticks to your finger if you touch it. At first, I thought it might be tiny bits of gravel (because it was newish) but I've done a 100% water change since and it did not appear for a while. Could it be some kind of algae or whatever? There are two of these tanks in the same room, but only one gets this stuff on the top.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I get stuff like that after I change the kitty litter, I think its clumping dust, but it could some sort of algae/fungus/bacteria. Films seem to just cling to surfaces during water changes and not get removed unless you deliberately skim it off with a cup or pitcher. The other way to deal is fresh carbon and a high-flow filter to break it up and grab it, but that may not work in a betta bowl.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think it is hurting them or anything, it's just unsightly. Since we're planning on moving most of them to a filtered tank soon, it's not a huge issue. I was just wondering if anyone had ever seen this particular substance and knew what it was. That tank does get more sunlight than the other so I wouldn't be surprised if it's some weird algae form.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I know this stuff comes from poorly filtered water. My 10 gallon tank has 2 bettas in it with a separator. The side where the filter is looks perfectly clear, but the other side has the oily surface look to it.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

More frequent water changes are needed...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

that build up is a combination of a lotta things that people have stated starting with a lack of filter and contributed by free floating dust particles and grime.

what u could do is use a small air stone to disrupt the surface. this will break away the film u see. also, airiation will do good for ur betta.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think if you have a current 'over turning' the water it would make the film go away and spread through out the water more


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I also get nasty white floatie stuff when some pearlweed dies.


----------

